# anyone know if hazelnut wood is safe?



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

as the title states. i can get loads of the stuff from my parents orchard and i can use my dads sandblaster to clean it up 

Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They should be fine as long they were never in contact with pesticides and i would sand blast it and soak it for a long time cause if the branches are fresh of the trees they will leach alot of sap and it will would will be all fuzzy . The fuzz is not bad but it can look nasty.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

if at any point before my parents owned the orchard pesicides had been sprayed, would any amount of soaking be able to make the wood safe to use


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

angryinsect said:


> if at any point before my parents owned the orchard pesicides had been sprayed, would any amount of soaking be able to make the wood safe to use


it depends how long ago they were sprayed and if has been a few years you should be fine but to be on the safe side i would use newer growth say no older than 2 years.


----------

